# Et pourtant !



## choupi_madrid

Buenos días a todos (y gracias por vuestra participacion en otros posts..)!

tengo un problema..
Necesito traducir: Et pourtant!!

Contexto: hablo de manera negativa de una actividad. y antes de exponer los argumentos positivos de esa actividad tengo que traducir Et pourtant!

Frase entera: Et pourtant!!!, esa actividad puede convertirse en una herramienta muy eficaz!

Le sin embargo no me conviene, quiero algo más fuerte, que marca muy bien la diferencia entre los 2 parafos.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## manniemu

Buenos días,
Te voy a hacer una sugerencia pero no es "más fuerte", creo yo: "Pero por otra parte".
Un saludo.


----------



## blink05

Hola:
Se me ocurre "_así y todo_", "_a pesar de esto_".
Creo que sería bueno que pongas la frase completa en francés, incluyendo la parte que precede la expresión.
Saludos.


----------



## choupi_madrid

gracias Manniemu, pero en realidad, quiero algo que choque más entre las dos partes..


----------



## choupi_madrid

la frase que precede es:
Esas creencias no nos motivan mucho.. Et pourtant!!, etc..


----------



## blink05

¿Los signos de exclamación están en el texto original? ¿Los 2 puntos suspensivos que pones, están en el texto original?
Si nos das la frase original textual _en francés_, desde el comienzo, será más fácil ayudarte.
Creo que no llevas mucho tiempo por estos lados. Es así como funciona acá, tal vez ya has mirado el reglamento del foro en la página inicial.

Dicho eso: te hice 2 propuestas en el mensaje anterior. Ve si calzan, sino, ya vendrán otras.


----------



## choupi_madrid

si vienen en la frase original.
y gracias por tus propuestas pero busco algo qui "tranche" plus entre las dos ideas.
la frase en francés: Ces croyances ne nous motivent pas beaucoup.. Et pourtant!! Cette activité peut se transformer en un outil très efficace.


----------



## Dentellière

Buen día !

Tengo dos propuestas:  " y sin embargo" 

"no obstante"

Espero alguna te  sirva


----------



## Babiaorum

Y, *a pesar de todo*, esa actividad...

No significa "pourtant" literalmente, pero si me parece que tiene ese sentido de ruptura que buscas.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Otra idea:


> *así y todo.** 1.     * loc. conjunt. A pesar de eso, aun siendo así.
> 
> Fuente: DRAE.



También pensé en "con todo y eso".


----------



## Juan Nadie

Yo propongo, con un tono un poco más fuerte y de mayor contraste, "Precisamente" o "Precisamente por eso".
Salutations.


----------



## Renacuajofr

Otra propuesta : "_y eso que_"
Con humildad,
un novato.


----------



## Engeng

*Nueva pregunta*​


swift said:


> así y todo. 1. loc. conjunt. A pesar de eso, aun siendo así.
> 
> Fuente: DRAE.
> 
> 
> 
> También pensé en "con todo y eso".
Click to expand...

¡Hola!
Quisiera saber si este "así y todo" que propuso Swift puede estar seguido de un punto final o exclamativo en la frase o si como "sin embargo" o "no obstante" tiene que venir una coma o el resto de la frase. Porque como lo puso el que inició el post "Et pourtant" es una expresión que por sí sola forma una frase.
Gracias de antemano por las respuestas


----------



## IRISJULIO

*Nueva pregunta*​Hola

En relacion con la traduccion (disculpe no tengo acentos) de "et pourtant", aqui tengo una frase que no consigo traducir : "Et pourtant, je pensais qu'elle s'était réconciliée avec sa famille". En este caso expresa "et pourtant"la idea de sorpresa de la protagonista que no entiende la situacion que esta viviendo.  Quién me puede ayudar? Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

El
- sin embargo (ya propuesto)
me parece bien.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Hola:

Cuatro años más tarde, mientras redactaba algunos consejos para un grupo de traductores, me di cuenta de que *«y eso que»* podría ser una traducción idiomática en ciertos contextos. Me vine al foro para saber si ya se había planteado esta posibilidad y veo que la propuesta de Renacuajo no fue comentada:





Renacuajofr said:


> Otra propuesta : "_y eso que_".


Pues bien, dejo acá un par de ejemplos que ilustran lo bien que se ajusta esa construcción:


> Il y a un mois, se terminait l’un des plus beaux camps que j’ai vécus en 26 ans de scoutisme. Des moments intenses, très forts en amitié, de ceux qui marquent la mémoire pour longtemps, si ce n’est pas pour toujours ! Et pourtant, j’en ai vécu des nuits en chalet, sous tente, en bivouac ou sous les étoiles, avec mes frères et sœurs scouts.
> 
> http://www.scoutspierrepertuis.ch/?p=1600


_Y eso que he pasado noches..._


> J'ai toujours eu un côté fleur bleue, un côté un peu niais à vouloir croire en l'amour et au prince charmant. Pourtant j'en ai vécu des relations amoureuses plus déchirantes les unes que l’autre.
> 
> http://cocotte-en-papier.over-blog.com/30-index.html


_Y eso que he tenido relaciones...

_


----------



## Gévy

Hola José:

Personalmente no me gusta en este tipo de frase donde este "et pourtant" dejas esperar una exclamation, un suspiro, una parada en el enunciado.

Con la traducción de "y eso que" lo aplanas todo. Se pierde algo en el tono, en el ritmo, y de allí en la intención. En resumen, queda muy soso, como un relato de una tercera persona que no ha vivido lo que cuenta.

Solo mi opinión, claro.


----------



## swift

Hola, Gévy.

Muy interesante. ¿Dices que se aplana? Eso me deja intrigado porque, en mi entorno, "y eso que..." adquiere ese tono exclamativo del que hablas.


----------



## Nanon

Hola a todos:

Aquí les va un hilo nuestro (bastante exclamativo, o al menos así me parece) sobre "y eso que" .


----------



## swift

¡Gracias, Nanon! 

Quisiera añadir que, cuando se quiere imprimir suspenso, se deja en "y eso", seguido de una pausa:

_«Y eso: ganas no me faltaron de decirle que se podía ir de una vez.»_


----------



## Nanon

A la orden . Léase "de nada" .


----------



## Gévy

Hola José:

El caso era traducir : "Et pourtant !!!", así con puntos exclamativos y sólo o separado de la explicación que viene en una segunda frase.

Entonces este grito "Et pourtant !!!" si lo traduces por "y eso que + explicación" pus sí, me parece reducir el tono del texto. 

Ahora, si es "Et pourtant, blablabla..." sí, sería válido. Pero no era el planteamiento que tenía en mente.

Pero ahora que ya queda todo explicado en cuanto a contexto, el uso de "y eso: ..." no me es habitual. Creo que por estos lares no se usa de esta forma, pero puedes ser simple desconocimiento por mi parte. 

Bisous


----------



## swift

Ahora estoy confundido. No creo que en los ejemplos que puse se diera ese uso exclamativo. 

(Me refiero al uso absoluto en la exclamación _et pourtant !_: ese no es el que aparece en los ejemplos que di.)


----------



## Gévy

Bueno, entonces nada. Déjalo, estoy cansada y seguro que lo estoy enredando para nada.


----------



## Paquita

Intentaré aclararlo...Estamos contestando a la vez y mezclándolas a estas tres preguntas...

31/07/2009,


> Ces croyances ne nous motivent pas beaucoup.. *Et pourtant!!* Cette activité peut se transformer en un outil très efficace.



16/11/2010


> Quisiera saber si este "así y todo" que propuso Swift puede estar  seguido de un punto final o exclamativo en la frase o si como "sin  embargo" o "no obstante" tiene que venir una coma o el resto de la  frase. Porque como lo puso el que inició el post *"Et pourtant" es una  expresión que por sí sola forma una frase*.


Pregunta a la que nadie contestó...

14/12/2012


> *"Et pourtant*, je pensais qu'elle s'était réconciliée avec sa famille"



Aunque el sentido es el mismo, el que "et pourtant" "forme una sola frase"  como dijo un forero, exclamativa por añadidura, impide por completo que lo traduzcamos como "y eso que"...

Si no os gusta "sin embargo" o "no obstante" (no siendo "nativa", no sé si tienen este valor del "et pourtant !" francés), podéis recurrir a una expresión de denegación tipo "¡Qué error!" o "piénsalo bien" o "eso te crees!" o cualquier  expresión exclamativa que indique que se van a dar argumentos a favor de lo que acaba de criticarse.

Solo mi opinión.

_ ______________________
Añado lo de "nueva pregunta" para separar las preguntas...


----------



## swift

Gracias, Paquita. Di por sentado que se entendería que yo buscaba traducir los dos pasajes que cité. 

En todo caso, una opción posible para _et pourtant !_ absoluto y exclamativo: «¡nada de eso!».


----------



## Paquita

swift said:


> «¡nada de eso!».


¿Y cómo lo encajas aquí? 
Ces croyances ne nous motivent pas beaucoup..Et pourtant!! Cette activité peut se transformer en un outil très efficace


----------



## swift

No sé si se puede sustituir por “et pourtant !” para ese ejemplo específico.  ¿Cómo encajarías tú “eso te crees”?

Una forma de resolver la traducción para ese caso concreto sería _¡Pues váyanse olvidando de ellas!_ (refiriéndose a las creencias).


<....> Supongo que con el reciente cambio título del hilo una buena parte de lo que hemos dicho ya no tendrá mucha validez <...> :-(


----------



## Paquita

swift said:


> No sé si se puede sustituir por “et pourtant !” para ese ejemplo específico.  ¿Cómo encajarías tú “eso te crees”?


Estamos conformes, pues... Son posibilidades en general, pero no son propuestas para este caso concreto.
Hacía falta precisarlo...


----------



## swift

Estimada Paquita:

En respuesta a tu mensaje del día 16 del mes de abril del año 2014, publicado en el foro _Francés-Español _de WordReference, a las 13 horas y 58 minutos (hora de Costa Rica), me permito remitirte la siguiente información:





Paquit& said:


> Son posibilidades en general, pero no son propuestas para este caso concreto.


Pensaba que se sobreentendía pero concuerdo contigo en lo oportuno que fue aclararlo.

Recibe un saludo afectuso.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Para el caso de la exclamación de marras, la propuesta «¡y eso qué!» me parece muy interesante. Incluso podría ser también «¡y (con eso) qué!».Para el caso en el que se trata de una expresión por sí sola y seguida de punto, yo creo que optaría por no respetar dicho punto y traducirla por un: «No obstante lo cual», seguido de coma. Si esto no resultase convincente, creo que una buena opción puede ser: «Aún así.»


----------

